# Wick size for tapers and other similar sized candles



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I use the exact same wick for my dipped tapers and they always come out well. I have a problem finding the right wick for poured votives. Can't remember now the different ones I've tried but they just pool up quick and go out. Eventually I'll get it right.

My ferals are always nearby or in the shop with me to stay warm while I work on winter beekeeping projects. They don't particularly care for any power tools I use but melting wax is just fine!


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Ravenseye said:


> My ferals are always nearby or in the shop with me to stay warm while I work on winter beekeeping projects.


It is nice when the girls come out to keep you company. I had several buzzing around my head yesterday while out on the back deck. They were not being aggressive at all, just curious.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry...ferals was in cats. Feral cats. I have barn cats that I adopted as nearly completely wild but sort of hang around me now after I acclimated them. One will even try my lap once in a while. The other two...not so much unless I want to lose some blood!


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Missed that one by a mile, didnt I. Feral cats are OK, I guess. Not big on affection but supposedly good mousers. My sister-in-law feeds 29 in her back yard. Only a few will let her touch them.


----------

